# Rotten Eggs and April Fools Card Excahnge.



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Found a few Easter eggs you hid last year and don't know what to do with them?
 Did your bestie tie your shoelaces in knots when you weren't looking? 
Too much spring rain (snow) in your life?  
Well it's time to send an evil little bunny out with those rotten eggs to cheer others. It's time for a Rotten Eggs and April Fools card exchange. 

Easter is coming early this year March 27. So we need to be quick like little evil rabbits to get this pulled off. 

Interested in exchanging cards with warp minded err ahhh sping fevered ahhh err foolish.... nope ahh spring loving individuals? Here's how - Post how many cards you are willing to send out and where you are willing to send them to - US only, US and Canada, Everywhere and Anywhere. Then Private Message your personal info to others who have posted on this thread you want to exchange with and wait with baited breath for your rotten little eggs to arrive. 

Cards should be in the mail in time to be received no later then Friday April 1st AKA April Fools Day...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll do unlimited cards at this time, it might change later. US and Canada only. So PM me if you want to exchange.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Count me in! I'm in for unlimited and anywhere


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay rotten bunny exchange
Unlimited us and canada


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am in! 
Unlimited and anywhere


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in! US only please, no limit at the moment


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Here comes Peter rotten tail hoping down the dead flowers trail......
Got lots of stamps for rotten egg exchange


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi there i would like to sign up for this rotten eggs and April fools day card exchange, had so much fun with the valentine exchange can't wait to do it again , pm me if you want to exchange cards, and will do anywhere


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Would love to exchange!! Will send anywhere and no limit


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hop-pity hopping this up in hopes of finding more to add to my evil bunny list. PM me if you want to exchange.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Here comes bunny rotten tail
Bunny rotten tail wants to bring you peeps


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I do believe I have my card designed. I knew exactly which photo I was going to use on the outside and where in the cemetery it was taken but dang if I could recall the actual cemetery I took it in. Spent over an hour searching through my photo files. Wow Frog and I visited a LOT of cemeteries last year, easily over 200. Not sure about the inside yet... I thought I had it but while writing this I recall one that might be better.... now which Cemetery did I take it in.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm in! No limit - will send anywhere...

Sending off my PMs now...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to hip hop this one up the list again... any more takers for a little rotten egg fun??? PM me


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Got lots of bunny cards waiting to go in the mail


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hear comes Peter rotten tail
Getting rotten eggs ready to send your way


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Kitty bunny rotten tail
Would like to send rotten greetings your way
Don't you want a rotten egg


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm helping darksnowflakeelsa make her cards. I think she finally decided what she wants them to look like. We are going to start making them soon. She can take more people if others sign up !! just PM darksnowflakeelsa to get your rotten egg.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Time is fast approaching when we need to send out those rotten eggs anyone else want to play??? PM me I still have room to toss a rotten egg your way.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahhh come on folks afraid of a little green yolk on your face... PM me I still have room.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The rotten egg bunny wants to come your way


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Working onow my cards this weekend
Happy ostra


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like we'll have a smallish group of egg tossers but that's fine... I'll make sure they are extra stinky. If any late comers want to join in PM me.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Got a really cool ink stamp for my rotten egg exchange
Should have them mailED out this weekend


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

hallowmas said:


> Got a really cool ink stamp for my rotten egg exchange
> Should have them mailED out this weekend


Your are ahead of me. Was thinking of waiting till after that creepy leprechaun had his day. So I still have space if any late comers slip on in. PM me.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I have to drop out of the card exchange. Im sorry. My father passed away unexpectedly...


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

gloomycatt said:


> I have to drop out of the card exchange. Im sorry. My father passed away unexpectedly...


I am extremely sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Gloomycatt, I'm so sorry.....Our condolences are with you....


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Gloomycatt , 
Remember him with smiles and laughter for that is how he will remember you, if you can only remember him with tears then don't remember him at all....
Don't stand by my grave and cry , I'm not there goodbye ....
Plant a tree or some flowers in his memory


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

gloomycatt said:


> I have to drop out of the card exchange. Im sorry. My father passed away unexpectedly...


I am so sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Rotten greetings are on the way


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

gloomycatt, I am so so sorry for your loss


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

gloomycatt, darksnowflakeelsa and I are really sorry to hear about your dad. I know it has to seem so surreal. We're sending lots of good thoughts your way. darksnowflake still wants to send you your card, you deserve some lightness to your days.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Gloomy cat So sorry to hear about your loss. Remember the good times to help temper the sadness. Our thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Should be getting easter greetings in your mail boxes


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank-you Hallowmas for my Easter card 

Mine will be going out in the mail this week. I got so behind on a lot of things being sick, a hospital stay and doing catch up at home .... unfortunately, mine will be store bought cards but it is the thought that counts right?


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for the card Hallowmas! The color just pops out at you!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

My cards will be going out sometime this week. 
Hallowmas got your card and love the colors.
Stinkerbelle and Frogprince got your cars today, love the crocheted attachment for the bookmark  one of these days I will put down the blankets I knit and crochet and figure out a little surprise to send people. I love your pictures as well!


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks to Hallowmas for my wonderful Easter card


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Hallowmas - Thank you for the awesome card! I love it!!
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince - Thank you for the amazing card and the very cute bunny and bookmark!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like my cards are arriving before I got a chance to say they are on their way. Wasn't sure the bunny key ring would actually ship... the postman was giving us a little grief about them being just a hare or is that hair too thick but I'm happy to see they are getting to their destinations. 

Hallowmas your card arrived... lovely shade of purple. 


Itzpopolotl - you don't need to stop knitting blankets... you just need to knit us all our own blankets LOL.... maybe if you start now you'll have enough for the Red, White and Dead card exchange for July.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol I actually would love to do that however with a full time job that has varying hours and attempting to have a social life (most of the time my friends and I have conflicting work schedules) its hard to make multiple blankets that quickly, I made 2 full sized afghans as Christmas presents last year, started them labor day weekend and was finishing them christmas week.....but you never know one of these days I might send some out since I really enjoy making them or maybe
I'll do scarves instead since those go a little faster


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you Stinkerbell !!
The bunny key chain was kitty approved, I had to take it back as my little Edgar was up to his kitty antics
Love the card picture and the bookmark

Itzpopltl , I would love a Halloween scarf!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Scarves do go pretty quickly. Currently I am working on a crochet thread shawl with the skull motif I used for the Christmas ornament I sent in the Krampus card exchange. They always start our so quick but by the time you get to the 6th set of motifs it's slows to a crawl, by the 15th set I'm almost bored doing it. And of course I always find a mistake 5 rows back and tear it all out. I've been working on a granny square baby blanket for over a year, using another skull motif, took a while doing it between other projects to make enough squares now I'm working on putting them together and it's not going quite how I want it to go so I've once again set it aside to work on my shawl. I envy anyone who has the ability to do a full sized blanket and not pull their hair out. ... May I could if I used a Q hook and BIG heavy yarn LOL


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

thanks to stinkerbell and frog prince for the wonderful card , i really love the bunny key chain


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Well my grandma taught me how to knit and all I ever saw her knit was full sized afghans or dishcloths, so that's what I started with. She made an afghan for everyone in the family and I promised to continue that tradition. I currently have 4 cousins to make afghans for to be caught up. Here are the two afghans I made as Christmas presents (each has 20 different squares thats a total of 40 completely different squares lol) as well as a scarf I just made for my mom, that's all one yarn by the way, I'm currently making a matching scarf for my dad in a different color.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Those are so awesome !!!!
I would love a Halloween Afghan


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you Stinkerbell 'n Frog Prince for the lovely card and bookmark! I just love y'all's creations & photos - they always bring a smile to my face!

Forgot to mention that I mailed my cards out Monday, so y'all should be getting them pretty soon.....

Itzpopolotl, those are beautiful! I envy you your skills....a friend of mine is swearing she'll teach me how to knit - I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Hallowmas thanks I did make one for myself a while back that I like. I have thought about doing another one with slightly different colors, the orange is a very bright almost neon orange because that's what I could find at the time. 

Kmeyer1313 shame we don't live closer together I would be more than happy to teach you how to knit! I have taught a few different people already. I can tell you that YouTube is helpful and also if you go to lions brand website (a brand of yarn) they have fairly easy to read and understand instructions.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

That really festive I love neon orange


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you hostesswiththemostess for the wonderful card


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks to hostesswiththemostess for the wonderful card


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I have to apologize for not getting my cards out .... things have been so busy around here that I had my cards, just never got them ready for mailing. I will, however, get them out in the mail this week. Will be Spring cards instead of Easter.

Again, I am really sorry!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Happy rotten easter / ostra everyone


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I have to apologize for not getting my cards out .... things have been so busy around here that I had my cards, just never got them ready for mailing. I will, however, get them out in the mail this week. Will be Spring cards instead of Easter.
> 
> Again, I am really sorry!!


Darksnowflakeelsa's cards are late as well, It's my fault so I'm hear to apologize too ! her's will be on the way this week for sure. We have been super sick lately ( stomach flu...everyone we know has had it) but I am going to finish them up and send them asap !


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks go out to Hostesswiththemostess for the card. 

My mom taught me to crochet around age 11... I wasn't too into it back then, simple things like curly q bookmarks and scarves. A neighbor lady about that time tried to teach me to knit... that one never did take. I think I can maybe knit a scarf it I have to and that's about it. When the kids we very young I took crocheting back up and did some simple things like toys and leg warmers. I lost interest after a few years... I knew I'd never have the patience to do an afghan. Mom use to do some great afghans and even a tablecloth or two. She was also a perfectionist, even of she was nearly done and she found a mistake in row 10 she'd pull it all out and start over again. I happen to be at the west coast haunters convention a few years back and an acquaintance of the old FrightFest NW Group was there and showed off the skull scarf she crocheted. Mom had passed the year before and I found all this time on my hands, this was just the thing to get me back into crocheting. I still consider myself a novice... I'd never master the things mom did... hairpin lace shawls and popcorn stitches afghans, but I'm happy with what I can do and hope no one looks to closely for my boo-boos, of which - witch there are more than a few.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Darksnowflakeelsa's cards are late as well, It's my fault so I'm hear to apologize too ! her's will be on the way this week for sure. We have been super sick lately ( stomach flu...everyone we know has had it) but I am going to finish them up and send them asap !


No worries... This year has been terrible with being sick. Spent the first 6 weeks of the year with whatever was going around then. Started out like food poisoning, moved on to a constant dripping nose and then the sorest throat ever and of course the doc says nope it's not strap don't know what it is maybe acid reflux? Both Frog and I having acid reflux at the same time.... sure ok. Both Frog and I were down with it for weeks. Missed out joining in the mini reap and felt lucky we got the Vampy Valentines out in time. Had a few weeks of feeling good when a new stuffy nose and cough started for me while Frog moved right into a bout of pneumonia at the start of March.... are we having fun yet??? We both got well enough to do our Easter/ Spring cards and get a few things done around the house... but we must have been too optimistic... ambitious... because last Saturday we both started over with coughs, runny noses...feels like a mild case of bronchitis. The Illness Bugs this year have been really knocking us down and a number of people we know too. 

Feel better.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope everyone who's down for the count feels better soon - I just came from the dr today...apparently I have a sinus infection...so I'm suffering right along with y'all!

I also hope my cards are arriving okay - the envelope was raised a bit, & I'm worried that it might have caused complications in the mailings...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok we all need to light up some white candles and burn some sage to get rid of these evil spirits. Frog just got home from picking up more drugs apparently the pneumonia is still there but he's added a viral germ to the mix. Sorry to hear about the sinus infection... Frog use to get those several times a year... his mom was/is a smoker and for him the worse part is he developed an allergy to most of the basic antibiotics used to cure them. Feel better.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Thanks go out to Hostesswiththemostess for the card.
> 
> My mom taught me to crochet around age 11... I wasn't too into it back then, simple things like curly q bookmarks and scarves. A neighbor lady about that time tried to teach me to knit... that one never did take. I think I can maybe knit a scarf it I have to and that's about it. When the kids we very young I took crocheting back up and did some simple things like toys and leg warmers. I lost interest after a few years... I knew I'd never have the patience to do an afghan. Mom use to do some great afghans and even a tablecloth or two. She was also a perfectionist, even of she was nearly done and she found a mistake in row 10 she'd pull it all out and start over again. I happen to be at the west coast haunters convention a few years back and an acquaintance of the old FrightFest NW Group was there and showed off the skull scarf she crocheted. Mom had passed the year before and I found all this time on my hands, this was just the thing to get me back into crocheting. I still consider myself a novice... I'd never master the things mom did... hairpin lace shawls and popcorn stitches afghans, but I'm happy with what I can do and hope no one looks to closely for my boo-boos, of which - witch there are more than a few.


My grandma taught me to knit when I was about 12. She did dish cloths and afghans so that's what I started with. I do crochet but I am completely self taught and find it harder than knitting so I tend to knit more than crocheting. I work on projects while I watch TV. I can basically figure out any knitting pattern and there are a lot of patterns that once I figure them out I can "see" which stitches do what and manipulate them to do what I want instead of what the pattern says. I am a big believer of anything hand made should have at least minor boo boos......I have heard that the Amish always put a minor mistake in every quilt because the person who is perfect is God so minor imperfections in a handmade item remind people that everyone makes mistakes. 

My cards went into the mail tonight. They are late too, lots of running around this spring.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Kmeyer1313 I got your card on Saturday I think and it arrived fine thank you very much.


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

thanks to itzpopolotl and gloomycatt for my wonderful cards


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Darksnowflakeelsa's cards have been mailed ! I hope there are no issues with the postage, I asked the mailman if he thought they were too heavy for regular postage and he held one and so "no , I don't think so" I hope he is right, Maybe he has held enough envelopes to be able to "weigh" them in his mind lol
thanks to everyone who has sent so far ! they have been great !


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you gloomy cat for the wonderful spring caRd


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Kmeyer1313 thanks for the cute card and fun add ones. Very festive envelope too.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you darksnowflake and Itz for the awesome cards!!!


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

thank you kmeyer for the cute card and the envelope is really cute especially the shamrock and bunny


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks go out to gloomycat and Darksnowflake for the cards.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm glad to see some folks have received darksnowflakes cards, I was a little worried about the postage. Sorry they were late, they took me ( us) forever to make with all the illness around us.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you gloomycat for the awesome card!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Itz your card has arrived, thanks so much. 

Still waiting on one card.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Glad my cards are arriving I was a little worried about how thick they were.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes thickness was the keyword for this exchange. I to was a little concerned. Actually the Postal clerk checked ours and said that it was a hair too thick and should be sent as a package. But he let them go as a letter with a little extra postage, said if he let them go then they shouldn't have a problem further up the line, kept my fingers crossed he was right. So far I've heard from everyone I sent to but one and I've not gotten their card yet might have to send a PM to check if it got there or not. 

I hope I see you all for the Red, White and Dead exchange for the 4th of July. I'll start a thread for it closer to the end of May.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

ThanK you itzl, for the wonderfully card love the 3rd embellishments
Darksnowflake your card is way cool I like the cat eyes


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Saw some cool 4th ink stamps at hobby lobby 
Getting excited also keep my eyes on the Halloween ink stamps


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the cards and kind words. We really have a great group of friends here


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I hope everyone finally got darksnowflakeelsa's dragon egg cards, I sort of lost track. She got all but one, not sure if it was lost or not sent. All the ones she got were so cute and springy !


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I got her card hopefully you got mine, they were a little thick so I was worried about them arriving safely.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I know this doesn't go in this thread but nice had to share


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Itzopoplotl, the little decorations on your card are so cute! They almost jump out at you! 

Darksnowflakeelsa, I love the egg effect - wow! Was it special paper? I am dying to know how you did that, if you don't mind giving away trade secrets...

And yes, both cards arrived safely!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks kMeyer
Your card made its way to me


----------

